# I need help?



## KO2134 (Jun 26, 2012)

ok so i'm currently 17 and i really want to petition i live in sulphur springs tx and there's a mainstream lodge here but traditionaly blacks aren't allowed id like to be a prince hall mason but i don't know where a lodge is and i don't know any that can endorse me


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 26, 2012)

KO2134,

Two things...

Your age. You can not petiton a Lodge within the jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of Texas until you are 18 years old. I can not vouch for the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas and it's regulations.

Who ever told you that "traditonally" black Brethren are not allowed in "mainstream" masonry is dead wrong. I think that there are plenty of Brethren who will agree with me on this point. The same can be said for non-black Brethren in a Prince Hall Masonic Lodge.


That being said, there are several Brethren here who can assist you with locating a PHA Lodge near you if you chose to go that route. I will leave that directioning and assistance to those who help you better. Congratulations to you for taking one of the most important steps in Masonry... ASK'ing!


----------



## KO2134 (Jun 26, 2012)

yeah i meant to put "when i turn 18" but one of my friends whose dad is a mason told me that the lodge here is for caucasians at the moment and they were in the process of talking about allowing blacks


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 27, 2012)

@KO2134 - approach that local lodge and see for yourself. There are no GLOTX lodges that don't admit black men, just because. I would suggest talking with the brothers there yourself. Also, visit The Grand Lodge of Texas A.F. & A.M. and Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand lodge of Texas for additional information


----------



## KO2134 (Jun 27, 2012)

so what's the difference betweent prince hall masons and i guess "normal masons" ( for the lack of a better phrase due to my ignorance on masonary"


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 27, 2012)

Since it is too early for you to even begin to petition a lodge, it may be beneficial to read up on the history of the Grand Lodge of Texas and the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas. Other research topics can include The United Grand Lodge of England and the history of Prince Hall Free and Accepted Masons. Start reading, start to process some of that information, and I'm sure that you'll have plenty of questions that we'd be glad to answer for you.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you Brother Upton!


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Jun 28, 2012)

Bro. Stewart was right, the first and most important step is asking.  Great job on that, and it is good to see that you have at least the most basic knowledge that there is Prince Hall Masonry and "mainstream".  Expand upon that knowledge and make your choice on which path you want to follow.  Bro. Upton also pointed out some other good things to look into that can help with your decision.  Like Bro. Stewart, I can't speak for the age requirements for joining Prince Hall, but this website has a pretty good supply of knowledgable Brothers who can help you with that, and also help you locate a lodge near you whether it is "mainstream" or PH.  

For your question about he difference between Prince Hall and "mainstream" you can find a lot of that information on this site.  Just do some looking around and you will find it.  You will find some great discussions from educated Brothers that dive into the history of both and the connection of both.  

For your comment about there being discussions going on right now about that particular lodge allowing "blacks", you might have misunderstood what was said to you, or it might have been relayed to you improperly.  Used to, "mainstream" Masonry didn't officially recognice PH lodges and "regular" or real.  Couldn't visit lodges with them and all that.  Well, there has been a push going on for a while to change a lot of that. The Grand Lodge of Texas now recognizes The Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas as "regular" Masonry.  However, there are things we are still not allowed to do like intervisitation between the lodges and such.  There are ongoing talks between the two GLs to allow for full visitation and other things between them, and basically consider EACH other totally legitimate Masonic organizations in the same manner that "mainstream" accepts other "mainstream".

So, I think that your buddy's father was referring to those talks and not that the local lodge you mentioned discussing about whether or not to allow "blacks".  I am a "mainstream" Mason, and I have sat in lodge with a black man before (about a year ago actually) because he was also a "mainstream" Mason visiting one of our local lodges to watch a degree.  When I went through my Scottish Rite degrees, one of the candidates was also a black man that was a member of one of the "mainstream" lodges in that area as well.  All in all, "black" men can join "mainstream", and I am pretty sure that white men are allowed to join PH (though I really can't speak for sure as I am not a PH and I don't know the laws that govern their organization, but I'm pretty sure).

Read up on it, decide which route you would like to take and keep coming back here for more answers.  Either way you choose to go, I'm sure that we will be more than glad to have you with us here on the site.  Lots of Brothers on here would be more than happy to help you begin  your journey when the time comes.  Good luck, and I hope this was helpful.


----------



## KO2134 (Jun 28, 2012)

ok thanks ive put in hours of reading about prince hall he's probably onw of my top heros im just to know why did y'all become freemasons


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 28, 2012)

Simple answer, I was curious. I wanted to find out for myself what all the fuss was about. The valuable lessons that I have learned since becoming a member is what keeps me active in being a freemason.


----------



## KO2134 (Jun 28, 2012)

that's crazy that's part of the reason i want to petition. how long does it take to become a master mason and (dumb question) where do they get their rings from


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 28, 2012)

Wanna know how long it takes? It takes.....................time and patience!! lol


----------



## KO2134 (Jun 28, 2012)

very true but i was looking for more of a number


----------



## Brian Morton (Jun 28, 2012)

*number*

It's all up to you. Good luck and don't be in such a hurry


----------



## KO2134 (Jun 29, 2012)

im not in a hurry and i noticed your picture so im going to assume ur in the navy how does it work to be a mason if in the military im enlisting in the air force to be a tacp and we're normal gone alot for deployments and training 8 months of training during peacetime to keep our certifications up and during wartime we do 6-8 month deployments how would that work


----------



## VHN5150 (Jun 29, 2012)

Michaelstedman81 said:


> All in all, "black" men can join "mainstream", and I am pretty sure that white men are allowed to join PH (though I really can't speak for sure as I am not a PH and I don't know the laws that govern their organization, but I'm pretty sure).
> 
> Read up on it, decide which route you would like to take and keep coming back here for more answers.  Either way you choose to go, I'm sure that we will be more than glad to have you with us here on the site.  Lots of Brothers on here would be more than happy to help you begin  your journey when the time comes.  Good luck, and I hope this was helpful.



Yes, White men may join PHA Lodges as well. I believe the closer PHA and the mainstream Blue Lodges get,  the more that we will see the signs of separation dissipate.  As for me, I was the first White man to petition and be Raised in my PHA Lodge, and now others are looking to follow. Either way... we are ALL brothers, and All  part of the wonderful Brotherhood called Freemasonry. 

Take your time, enjoy your learning, ask questions, and before you know it.... your there.
GOD Bless you on your journey. 

Bro. FIELD


----------



## KO2134 (Jul 2, 2012)

im not in a hurry and i noticed your picture so im going to assume ur in the navy how does it work to be a mason if in the military im enlisting in the air force to be a tacp and we're normal gone alot for deployments and training 8 months of training during peacetime to keep our certifications up and during wartime we do 6-8 month deployments how would that work


----------



## Txmason (Jul 2, 2012)

@KO2134

Congratulations on your discussion to become a mason! Take your time learning about it all.


----------



## Noble95 (Jul 3, 2012)

Young Brother you have taken the first step on the path to becoming a Mason. I would like to point you to the Prince Hall youth organization Knight of Pythagoras Most Veneral Thomas H. Rott Grand Council of Texas. It is for young men who have not attained the age of 21.


----------



## KO2134 (Jul 4, 2012)

well i don't think i should join the Knight of Pythagoras because ill be 18 in 7 months


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jul 4, 2012)

Why did I become a Mason?  I have always been drawn to the Fraternity for some reason.  Call it curiosity, or perhaps a calling, but I was always interested but never knew any Masons.  Over the years I read various articles and websites about Masonry but never really got up the gall to approach a lodge.  One day I met a guy at work who was a Mason.  We never really talked about it but he did invite me to some events, which I never went too for one reason or another...then I come to find out my Brother in Law was a Mason.  My friend at work and I became pretty close and there was a common characteristic about both him and my Brother in Law that I can't really describe, but that I wanted to emulate...the best way I could describe it is that were both just really good guys...but that is for lack of words because its much more than that...well finally my Brother in law asked if I would be interested in attending an open house...I was going to go and I backed out...not sure why..I guess I am just not the very social type...or perhaps I had lost my faith in humanity...well one day I did go to meet the lodge and they were all very welcoming and really treat each other like Brothers and again...that familiar "really good guy" characteristic again hit me...from there on in, I found something I was missing in my life....and so I asked...


----------

